# Working for MAC = mostly black wardobe?



## Rockette13 (Sep 11, 2010)

For those of you who work for MAC, how do you add variety to your work outfits when you are supposed to wear all black? I've seen posts from MAC employees who said they can't even have white stitching on their shoes! I mean, I have nothing against wearing all black in any way (I want to work for MAC, by the way), but I just don't know how you can stay looking fashionable and not die of boredom with solid black on every day! What kind of pieces would you suggest buying first as the foundation for an all-black wardobe? I've never seen anyone actually discuss in detail their MAC attire, so please feel free to tell me anything and everything!!! <3


----------



## Junkie (Sep 11, 2010)

I've noticed at the ones I go to - the people for the most part invest in conversation pieces - something really unique. I think textures, decorations, ruching, cowling, snaps, buckles, etc are really what make plain black clothing stand out. I've seen girls layer black lace tights under short shorts, vests with beaters, sweaters with crazy cut-outs and patterns in the weave. 

I think some good staples would be a pair of comfy pants - trousers, skinny jeans, dress pants - whatever.

A nice sweater that isn't too thick, but can be worn when its cooler out - especially if the store is air conditioned - like a nice button up cardi that you can belt.

A dress that you can dress up or down (especially if you're going out straight after work).

And some basic tees, camis, tanks and beaters for layering.

Even a nice boyfriend blazer would be awesome - something you can cuff.

I'd love to be able to wear black at work all the time. The cosmetician's at work always have such basic stuff on. I think the key is fit and comfort.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 3, 2010)

black skinny jeans would be great, think Audrey Hepburn in Funny Face


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 7, 2010)

Agree with Junkie! When you are playing in one color it's best to play with textures, details and layering. Start looking for unique black pieces. Many years ago I use to be a hostess where you could only wear black... I actually liked it because my bottoms were generally always picked out and it made for easier getting dressed.


----------



## Cupid (Dec 5, 2010)

When I freelance I generally will wear a simple black dress with boots/ and patterned stockings (I tend to get chilly easily). For jewelry I'll generally just wear a cocktail ring and/or non colorful earrings. A lot of the girls that I work with dress really cute. Some of the ever-so popular trends at MAC (and just in general) include:

  	Black wife beaters
  	Combat boots
  	Oversized sweaters
  	Off the shoulder shirts
  	Suspenders
  	Shorts
  	Thigh high boots
  	Knee high boots
  	Leggings
  	Flats
  	Patterned tights
  	Close toe wedges
  	Blazers
  	Pencil skirts
  	Ankle boots
  	Skinny jeans
  	Dress pants

  	Puffy party dresses (surprisingly I've seen this a few times...usually around prom season. It's an adorable way to draw in customers...each time I've seen this the girls were wearing a little bow in their hair which made the outfit super cute).


----------

